# Using a Private Proxy server ?



## decapad (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi. I wanted to change my IP address so I read that private proxy servers is one method to do so. I signed up with Megaproxy - it's a nightmare. Most of the websites won't even load.
So I am hoping someone here has some real world experience with a private proxy server service to let me know which is the best one to go with. Also - is it unrealistic to have a proxy server service where surfing is just like not having one? That's ideally what I'd like to have - totally un-noticeable!!! Thank you.

D:smile:


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Proxies will often make content load slower, this is quite common.

Look into some of the Firefox add-ons. You can get a proxy add-on for the browser. Can't remember now what it's called.


----------



## decapad (Jan 23, 2010)

Brilliant idea - Thanks so much epshatto! D


----------

